# Clinton River Stocking



## tdarr1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

I prowl these boards often, post very little. I was suprised to see where they stock trout in the clinton. Also, they are not stocking just put and take size trout, but 5 inchers. So they must think they can survive the Summer.

My Question is, does anyone know how successful this has been? Are the trout able to survive the Summer? How good is the fishing in that part of the clinton.

If you don't want to answer my post, I understand. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Gaspere (Mar 5, 2011)

I belive they stock around 15 to 30 thousand steelhead smolts in the clinton river every year. even thou the water is to warm in the summer for these fish most head to lake erie or lake huron. The return rate is around 1% (1500 to 3000) conditions are good


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

that would be a 10% return rate...I don't know if its that high or not. 

There is some carry over in the clinton from year to year


----------



## Gaspere (Mar 5, 2011)

I belive you are correct on the return its probaly closer to around 500 fish returning to the clinton river watershed. the best source to find this out would be the clinton river watershed association in rochester.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Tdar, yes stream trout are also stocked in the Main Branch of the Clinton, and I think there is one stocking in the North Branch (Middle?). This info. is available on the DNR website, search fish stocking. It has been my observation that the browns survive low summer flows better. That being said I have observed rainbow smolts have survived low summer flows, and I would guess in the next few years we may see steelhead in larger quantities above Yates. 

This trout fishery is no longer a secret and over the past couple years fishing pressure has really increased. I find a lot of dead trout on the river now. I suggest to conserve the resource the use of great care in releasing fish. Try to not even take the fish out of the water if releasing, should it be possible. If it takes alot of work to get the hook out you might as well eat it, as it will most likely die anyway. In this manner you will have an acurate count of the fish you kill, and hopefully you will keep your own kill limit, based on what you see as the amount of fish, and the fishing pressure you are observing. I also have noticed the chub population appearing to drop over the past couple years, these are native fish and would encourage respect for these fish also. I find they make the fishing experience more pleasant, and do not believe their presence negatively impacts the trout population.

Be a good steward of the resource, and enjoy the fact that you may actually keep a few trout. If we are not good stewards there most likely will be increased regulation.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

For catch & release fishing, barbless hooks are absolutely the way to go. You can easily pinch down a barb with any decent pliers, too.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The Clinton River does get roughly 30,000 steelhead stocked annually. Of these fish there really isn't a hard figure on the return rate. I have been told anywhere from 3-5%. 5% is 1500 fish. This would be an excellent return for our urban fishery.

Fisheater is right on the browns. Annually the Fisheries Division stocks browns in the Auburn Hills section of the river. We have received about 4500 fish each year. These fish are sub-legal and expected to grow. They are not put in for "put-n-take" purposed but rather "put-in-grow". However, we are scheduled to get some "put-n-take" size fish this year. This will be a very good thing for the river.


----------



## tdarr1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

That's the part of the Clinton I'm talking about. It looks like it got 3000 browns a year since 2004. Are there any large browns in that section or does fishing pressure/environmet limit the size.

I'm glad you mentioned that about the chubs, I thought they were just trash fish and removing them would improve the river.

Has anyone petitioned the DNR to make this section barbless? Also, how clear is the water normally (not after a rain). It looks like it is open year round, is that correct?

Sorry for so many questions, I'm just currious that a trout river other then the Paint Creek is availble so close to home.

Thanks.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

tdarr1234 said:


> That's the part of the Clinton I'm talking about. It looks like it got 3000 browns a year since 2004. Are there any large browns in that section or does fishing pressure/environmet limit the size.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that about the chubs, I thought they were just trash fish and removing them would improve the river.
> 
> ...



There is some good info just a few threads down from this one.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

tdarr1234 said:


> That's the part of the Clinton I'm talking about. It looks like it got 3000 browns a year since 2004. Are there any large browns in that section or does fishing pressure/environmet limit the size.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that about the chubs, I thought they were just trash fish and removing them would improve the river.
> 
> ...


For a number of reasons, the Clinton does not grow and sustain large trout. I gave up on the river ever coming close to the Paint Creek as a local spot for quality brown trout fishing. Sure you might luck in to an 18"er once a year, or a few of the holdover rainbows stocked for kids. It can be decent fishing when conditions are right, but most of your fish will be under 14". 5 years or so ago, there were 2 fish kills in one summer, wiping out all of the early stocking progress. This can and likley will happen again since there is a wastewater treatment plant upstream of the stocking locations and the river gets too hot in the summer, especially after rainstorms. Not sure why people are discussing fishing it in the summer anyway, unless you like half cooked trout.

I'd rather see a closed season during the summer months than barbless on the Clinton.

There is a reason the DNR stopped stocking the river back in the early 90's, and I can't imagine how the river has improved since then. Consider how much less canopy cover there is now that we lost our ash trees, and how much more additional development and impervious surfaces have affected the water temps and flow.


----------

